# New guy, has a couple questions...



## popeye (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys/gals,

I'm new here...gotta couple questions and was hoping to get some feedback.

I got a job, ready to start in a couple weeks: shape is 12'X40' and ceiling heights about 7"10" or so.

My initial thought was just doing horizontal on the walls...easy enough, no butt joints...ceiling, running 12 ft across: initial thought was to just throw up 10 twelve footers........second guessing my strategy on the ceiling though....

Next issue: anyone use a panel hoist? Thoughts? I'm doing this in 5/8. 

Feedback on ceiling and panel lift appreciated.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the board Popeye, and see if these threads will help to answer your question.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f3/drywall-lifts-no-no-5443/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/panel-lift-brands-1210/


----------



## popeye (Nov 26, 2014)

*Good reads, I'm gonna get one*

Any thoughts on ceiling: should I run 12 across or stagger running 40' deep...again, room is 12X40....seems easier to do 12 across with no butt joints ( butt joints never bothered me much anyways )...seems cleaner/easier to do 12 across.....more or less just worried if the builder walks in and says "WTF".....people do things differently...just looking for any feedback or thoughts.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

popeye said:


> Any thoughts on ceiling: should I run 12 across or stagger running 40' deep...again, room is 12X40....seems easier to do 12 across with no butt joints ( butt joints never bothered me much anyways )...seems cleaner/easier to do 12 across.....more or less just worried if the builder walks in and says "WTF".....people do things differently...just looking for any feedback or thoughts.


I would stagger the ceiling, its the norm around here. Look on craigslist for a panel lift.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I would run the board perpendicular to the ceiling joists whether it creates butt joints or not. I also always preferred laying board horizontal on walls, because a good finisher can hide the butt joints. Doing standups makes it appear worse in my opinion, because it only has to look good from 3' to 7', so a butt joint every 12' is less likely to be seen that a joint every 4'. The diaphragm also is stronger when applied perpendicular to framing members.


----------



## popeye (Nov 26, 2014)

*Yeah,,,gonna stagger*

It's a full level 5, doubt anyone would see the joints anyways, but...why risk it....if the builder is use to seeing staggered and horizontal...why risk it....thanks guys


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if you ave not used them yet it would be a good time to use butt board


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You could always use resilient channel on the ceiling, that would have the effect of rotating your sheets 90 deg and allow you to run the sheets the short way and still be perpendicular to your fixing. The walls, definitely horizontally.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I would run the board perpendicular to the ceiling joists whether it creates butt joints or not. I also always preferred laying board horizontal on walls, because a good finisher can hide the butt joints. Doing standups makes it appear worse in my opinion, because it only has to look good from 3' to 7', so a butt joint every 12' is less likely to be seen that a joint every 4'. The diaphragm also is stronger when applied perpendicular to framing members.


 What He Said^^^^:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> You could always use resilient channel on the ceiling, that would have the effect of rotating your sheets 90 deg and allow you to run the sheets the short way and still be perpendicular to your fixing. The walls, definitely horizontally.


I wish they would let me do that on ALL My Lids!! I'm still trying to talk sense into these people!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

keep working on them Moore,they'll see the light.if these contr. want your best work they should be using r/c


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I wish they would let me do that on ALL My Lids!! I'm still trying to talk sense into these people!


Keep chipping away at them Moore. The benefits far out weight the costs.


----------



## popeye (Nov 26, 2014)

*drywall sealer*

Drywall sealer: anyone particularly like one brand? Brands to stay away from?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I like Sherwin Williams 400 primer. Cheap and works great. 
Also sheetrock brand primer works ok.


----------

